
Researchers can predict terrorist behaviors with more than 90 percent accuracy - baalcat
https://phys.org/news/2017-03-terrorist-behaviors-percent-accuracy.html
======
DrScump
"A new framework developed by researchers at Binghamton University, State
University of New York is able to understand future terrorist behaviors by
recognizing patterns in past attacks."

Well, we're all set then. To start off with a claim like that sounds like the
new arrival in Vegas saying "but, I've got a _system!_ "

Unfortunately, their ambitious model leaves out attacks where _new_ weapons,
tactics, or targets are chosen (e.g. 9/11, the Marines barracks, the first WTC
bombing)... which is where the big vulnerabilities are.

